# I have always dreamed of learning Lua.....



## young.learner (Jun 18, 2009)

does anyone know of a dojo in Hicksville or close to hicksville

with an instructor who teaches the ancient Hawiian art of Lua?

____________________________________________________
- Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog -- Mark Twain 
- Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. - Confuciuis - y&#299; hu&#301;r jiàn               



:wuguns:  :knight2:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 19, 2009)

This school in Chicago has lua seminar's every once in a while.
That is probably your best bet unless you are willing to move to California
or Hawaii.

http://www.midwaykodenkan.com/

Good luck.


----------

